# Video Games



## krosangnomelord (Jul 28, 2004)

Video Games

        Nudity, drugs, sex, violence, abusive language, and all other possible forms of "evil" are exploited through all types of media, literature, and all types of entertainment. Parental warning and ratings are posted on all these bad influences also, yet children access these sources more often, and much more frequently than adults. So our first step to rid our society of these negative pressures that we created is to attack the most popular source that is accessed amongst our youth. But why are these influences here at all? Because we (statistically as a nation; a world wide community) have shown an interest in them, we have thusly, supported these "evils". Since our technology has advanced quite drastically (via movies, television, radio, internet/computers, etc.), video games have come to an age where realism is almost a trend, fashion, or even considered to be a craze. This unique fad has resulted into a worldwide concern of most parents. On their end of the argument, they will defend their beliefs saying, "Video games have become too realistic, too violent, and too dangerous for our youth." Simply put: "Video game companies are mostly to blame because of my child's wrong choices, and immoral decisions." Personally, I believe video games can influence anyone in a positive or negative manner, but video games companies should not be responsible.
        From a parent's perspective, you find yourself coming home from work, and your child is playing a game in the living room. Ignorant as you are, you ignore his activities and continue with your life without knowing of what he is associating himself with. But as a responsible parent, you would immediately ask your child what they are playing, and watch to make sure it something you believe is safe for them to watch (depending on your discretion). In fact, don't hesitate to even pay attention to the rating given on the front of the game case. Now it's the next day, and you come home receiving a call from the school that your child has just shot two innocent kids in class. Once your fear has been shaken off, you find the closest thing to blame . . . that video game! But were you the ignorant parents who didn't bother to care until now, or did you act as the responsible adult who made sure the video game was safe and healthy to play? Actually, it doesn't matter, because even though you did use your discretion, your child still participated in an illegal act. How well do you know your child? Every kid is different in some way. By complaining against the video game company, you are also blaming them for your choices, and for what you allow your children to do. As a parent, everything your child does can be traced back to you somehow. Legally, when that child is born, they are yours. You are the responsible one.
        After the well-known tragedy of the Columbine shooting, the parents of the victims began a lawsuit that was filed against nearly 25 video game companies. This issue was beaten to death, as the families fought to win the case. An article written by one known as Seanbaby, detailed both an intelligent and a sarcastic view of the ridiculous lawsuit. The main video game that the families attacked was Doom (involving a military base sending troops to go destroy the demons of hell). So the victim's parents decided that the children who started the shooting were influenced by playing hours full of mind-numbing space alien abuse. Its true some video games can reach the point of realism to where some children may not be able to tell the difference (if they have a will that proves to be so weak), or some may not care at all as they continue to blow away innocent bystanders on the corner of a busy street with their deadly controller pad.
        All forms of media can be mutilated and twisted to sound evil just as easily as a child's mind can be manipulated by that media. It all depends how you retain the information your brain waves receive by playing a game, and how your mind deciphers it. Should a video game company be responsible if I was to play a gun game, then go outside and blow away my neighbor's cat? By parents blaming the companies, they are saying all my stupid decisions, inhumane thoughts, or how I pervert a situation is the game's fault. When a child comes home and plays a violent video game involving shooting, are they thinking, "this is fun?" or "lets go try it on my best friend?" No matter what the child is thinking, or even half-way considering, the parent is to blame because the child is playing it somehow. Whether s/he has stolen it, bought it without their parents knowing, or playing it at a friend's house, the parent could have prevented it somehow. Recently, an article was written entailing that the way girls dress in video games; the way they are depicted, creates an image for the women of today in reality. This statement is false because there are more guys that play video games than girls, and mainly the cause of their dress style is reflected more by movies, television (music videos, etc.) and their own unique style of fashion. The games did not induce sexual acts, the minds of America induced sexual references for video games, which then caused the companies to make a lot of money, and gain a high profit off of our desires. Like the age-old saying goes: "Sex sells."
        "Approximately 160 million people play computer and video games. Two of them killed somebody. That means if you meet someone who plays video games, you have a 99.9999999875% chance of staying alive." Says Seanbaby. And I comment, "How likely is it for someone to twist what someone creates? No matter what, it remains a 50/50 chance." You can't shelter your children forever form video games, because there are worst things out there they could be doing. There are worst things in this world than video games, period. Our children and even adults of today are left unprotected from the "evils" of society. What we create will eventually be twisted around until it is destroyed and completely removed from our society, and then the next craze will arrive. A new fad reigns along with every new generation, and will continue to do so until the cycle of fashion repeats itself. Some day, this matter will be again brought up and more will be fought over. But in the end, only few will stand by the side of the attacked, and defend against the attackers of society. Our choice is what gives us all a will to bend and manipulate the minds of ourselves and our peers. Just because you have created something and others have thrived off of it, that doesn't mean the creator is responsible. Whatever has resulted from society's decisions is basically . . . society's fault.


----------



## greggb (Jul 29, 2004)

First, a little critique on your essay.  It’s lacking a clear theme, a clear point, a clear structure, and a clear thought process.  Yes, I definitely picked up that video games aren’t the (main) cause for school shootings, and many other problems of today’s youth.  And I agree with you 100%, for what it’s worth.  But what exactly am I supposed to go away thinking, after reading this essay?

And if you’re hoping this essay will actually improve the situation you’re addressing (even in some very small, immeasurable way), what positive actions will it inspire the readers of this essay take?  How will it change their philosophy regarding the general mindset of “it’s not my fault, it’s someone else’s”?

I think these are things you need to think about before you begin writing an essay of this nature (a persuasive essay, which is what I’d call this).  And once you begin writing, you need to keep your thoughts well structured, while developing a strong point—one your readers can’t help but notice.  Keep developing your point, making it stronger, from beginning to end—don’t get sidetracked, off on a tangent, because doing so will severely weaken the point you’re trying to make.

Let me show you what I’m talking about:



> Nudity, drugs, sex, violence, abusive language, and all other possible forms of "evil" are exploited through all types of media, literature, and all types of entertainment. Parental warning and ratings are posted on all these bad influences also, yet children access these sources more often, and much more frequently than adults. So our first step to rid our society of these negative pressures that we created is to attack the most popular source that is accessed amongst our youth. But why are these influences here at all? Because we (statistically as a nation; a world wide community) have shown an interest in them, we have thusly, supported these "evils". Since our technology has advanced quite drastically (via movies, television, radio, internet/computers, etc.), video games have come to an age where realism is almost a trend, fashion, or even considered to be a craze. This unique fad has resulted into a worldwide concern of most parents. On their end of the argument, they will defend their beliefs saying, "Video games have become too realistic, too violent, and too dangerous for our youth." Simply put: "Video game companies are mostly to blame because of my child's wrong choices, and immoral decisions." Personally, I believe video games can influence anyone in a positive or negative manner, but video games companies should not be responsible.



Here in the first paragraph you talk about the violence, sex, drugs, etc. in video games and other types of media.  I, the reader, start to think this is an essay about what I just read.

Then, at the very last paragraph…



> Our children and even adults of today are left unprotected from the "evils" of society. What we create will eventually be twisted around until it is destroyed and completely removed from our society, and then the next craze will arrive. A new fad reigns along with every new generation, and will continue to do so until the cycle of fashion repeats itself. Some day, this matter will be again brought up and more will be fought over. But in the end, only few will stand by the side of the attacked, and defend against the attackers of society. Our choice is what gives us all a will to bend and manipulate the minds of ourselves and our peers. Just because you have created something and others have thrived off of it, that doesn't mean the creator is responsible. Whatever has resulted from society's decisions is basically . . . society's fault.



What happened to video games and other types of media, and all the violence, drugs, etc? in them?

Another thing: think about who will be reading this essay, and gear the essay towards their way of thinking.  Be careful not to offend them, because if you offend them, they’ll completely shut you out, and this means there’s no chance your point will get across to them.  

In this case, you probably want to gear your essay towards the parents of children who might play video games.  Maybe even parents who think that video games are responsible for their children’s behavior.  

Your mission is to show these parents that they are the ones responsible for the way their children turn out.  At the very least, you want to take some of the blame off of video games.

Now when I, the loving parent of a 12 year-old, read this:



> From a parent's perspective, you find yourself coming home from work, and your child is playing a game in the living room. Ignorant as you are, you ignore his activities and continue with your life without knowing of what he is associating himself with.



You just called me ignorant.  And you just said that I don’t know what’s going on in my child’s life.  Well, I’m not ignorant, and I do know what’s going on in my child’s life.  Tomorrow he’s going over to… what’s-his-name’s house and then he’ll be going… where was he going?

My point is that even if the parent is ignorant, and even if they don’t know what’s going on in their child’s life, if you come out and say “you’re a bad parent”, it’s all over.  They’re done with you, because you offended them.  You failed miserably, as far as persuading them goes.

Anyways, in conclusion: I think you need to figure out just exactly what point it is you’re trying to make.  Maybe it’s “Parent’s play the primary role in the development of their children”.  In that case, you can use an example of video games, but don’t get too fixated on it (because doing so will weaken your main point).  Or maybe your point is “Video games (and other types of media) really aren’t the main cause for problems in today’s youth.”  In that case, don’t get too sidetracked talking about parenting.

Whatever point you choose, make sure to stick with it throughout your entire essay.  Work at developing it and making it stronger and stronger.

Gregg


----------

